

The Boy Who Stole Half-Life 2 (Source Code) - BuddhaSource
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-02-21-the-boy-who-stole-half-life-2-article

======
BuddhaSource
I don't know about you guys, but I was one of those who downloaded this source
code on dial up, compiled & was very excited to play. I had watched the Value
source engine show case videos and when I experienced that in the game it was
mesmerizing.

I never knew how it all began, I feel nostalgic after reading this story.

